
Show HN: 300+ Hours of free bootcamp prep - eriktrautman
https://www.vikingcodeschool.com/prep
======
markoss
Thx. Is there anything similar that prepares for CS studies? I'd like to start
OSSU (Open Source Society University;
[https://ossu.firebaseapp.com](https://ossu.firebaseapp.com) ) but I sucks at
math, I barely finished high-school, so I need some help.

